# it's growing: updated *PIC HEAVY*



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 21, 2007)

dont say i didn't warn you about the pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i am more than happy to swatch anything (i am NC20) :nod:


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 21, 2007)

very nice collection


----------



## DaizyDeath (Jan 21, 2007)

wow nice collection!
i can see its grown a whole lot haha


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 21, 2007)

nice collection! looove your shadesticks.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 21, 2007)

That's a GREAT collection!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 21, 2007)

awesome!  You have a lot of great stuff!


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 21, 2007)

Ooooh!! Very pretty collection! Seems like you have a bit of everything!


----------



## macface (Jan 21, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## bli5s (Jan 21, 2007)

Ooh!!!! Nice!!!! can i ask what do you use to prep your lids? The p+p or paint?


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 21, 2007)

i use the paint in the summer, but in the winter when my skin's dryer i use shadesticks. the p+p was bought before i was familiar with mac, so i assumed it was a base and used it as so until i learned it doesnt work very well as a base


----------



## mskitchmas (Jan 21, 2007)

great collection! how do you like mythology? that's looks like something i might need.


----------



## Corien (Jan 21, 2007)

Great Collection! I love Espresso and Courage, those colours look great.

Where do you storage it?


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_great collection! how do you like mythology? that's looks like something i might need.




_

 
thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mythology is a pretty color, but it is a lustre, and i HATE the texture. lustres crumble into big pieces (as you can sort of see in the pic) and they're akward to apply. i'd recommend another bronzey color if you are wanting one. HTH


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corien* 

 
_Great Collection! I love Espresso and Courage, those colours look great.

Where do you storage it?_

 
mmhm, aren't they pretty! i love courage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's a good alternative to mythology, actually....

i store it in clear mesh bins, as MAC_Whore does (props to her for the idea
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) just on my bathroom counter. if i ever get my bathroom clean and more organized ill take a pic lol


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Jan 21, 2007)

I saw a very interesting brush quite similar to #187 but bigger ( the second on the left of the picture).Which brand is it?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 21, 2007)

That's a great collection.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k0rn_peachy* 

 
_I saw a very interesting brush quite similar to #187 but bigger ( the second on the left of the picture).Which brand is it?_

 
hmmm..which pic? the top pic with the face brushes, i got the brush from walmart. its really not good quality. :/ i kind've keep it around "just in case"

the bottom pic of the rest of the brushes, second to the left, thats the 187SE


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jan 21, 2007)

*Very nice, eclectic collection!!*

*O/T, but MacWhore, LOVE your new Avatar...very Baroque!*


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_hmmm..which pic? the top pic with the face brushes, i got the brush from walmart. its really not good quality. :/ i kind've keep it around "just in case"

the bottom pic of the rest of the brushes, second to the left, thats the 187SE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

*Me thinks she's talkin 'bout the 187SE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## kimmy (Jan 22, 2007)

fabulous collection!


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_hmmm..which pic? the top pic with the face brushes, i got the brush from walmart. its really not good quality. :/ i kind've keep it around "just in case"

the bottom pic of the rest of the brushes, second to the left, thats the 187SE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
*Feel stupid*
God, I didn't recognize the #187SE because of the hairs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've seen dress sets brushes only in photography. It's looks really bigger than the regular #187
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. Forget my question so .. lol


----------



## pink_daze (Jan 23, 2007)

*hannah! beautimus!!! you have an awesome collection. i am jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




love!

Grace*


----------



## Emmi (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks great!!


----------

